# مفاجأة برج 33 دور أنشائى ومعمارى



## aymanallam (5 سبتمبر 2011)

أرفق لكم اليوم برج مكون من 33 دور وسيتم تنفيذه
أن شاء الله بمكه المكرمه
لكى يستفيد من الجميع


----------



## aymanallam (5 سبتمبر 2011)

المعمارى


----------



## غانم العاصى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر


----------



## sherif_2007 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sherif_2007 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن تشاركنا النوتة الحسابية كمان ؟؟


----------



## عجب تميم (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يتقبل منك يا باشمهندس


----------



## رؤى الشمري (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tamerdawood (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## m_sweedy (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس عامر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفات جيدة وياريت ترفع لنا التصاميم الانشائية لانه هو المفيد لنا ككوننا مهندسين انشائيين اكثر ماهو مهم للمعماريين


----------



## marshal111 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

النوتة الحسابية هتكون مفيدا جدا لو موجودة


----------



## ash hag (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشروع هائل . جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دار التصميم (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك--


----------



## هيثم محمد على (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سامح جورجى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يمكن رفع مقايسه المشروع وشكرا


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جامد جدا شكرا جدا


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 سبتمبر 2011)

* جزاك الله كل الخير مشروع هائل*​


----------



## eng roshdi (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (6 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جدا ياهندسة
كمل جميلك ونزل النوتة الحسابية ومقايسة المشروع


----------



## جلال طاهر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك,,,كم نحتاج لذلك


----------



## boushy (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يتقبل منك يا باشمهندس ياريت ت**نزل النوتة الحسابية يكون اجمل 
*


----------



## porto (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرااا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 سبتمبر 2011)

أخونا المهندس aymanallam سلمت يمينك بصراحة البرج أكثر من رائع وبه كثير من الأفكار الإنشائية والمعمارية 

وبالتأكيد سأكرر طلب الإخوة وهو التكرم من سيادكم بالنوتة الحسابية للتصميم الإنشائي أو شرح بسيط لأهم الأفكار وأبرزها التي واجهت المصمم

تحياتي ليك وكل الشكر على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## aymanallam (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً
شكراً لكم جميعاً
لكن لم يصلنى حتى الان سوى المخططات المعمارية والانشائيه
وأن شاء الله عندما تصلنى أى ملفات أخرى سوف أرفعها لكم حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## m.w.a (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks Alot


----------



## سارية عثمان (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## kloge123 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا : متشكرين جدا على هذا المشروع القيم 
ثانيا : ياريت ترقيم اللوح وكتابة اسم اللوحة على اللوح ورفعها مرة أخرى 
ثالثا : ياريت أرفاق ملف الساب أو الايتابس الخاص بالزلازل​


----------



## aymanallam (8 سبتمبر 2011)

kloge123 قال:


> اولا : متشكرين جدا على هذا المشروع القيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مشكورين جميعاً
بالنسبه لثانيا سوف أرفق الملف مرة أخرة
أما ثالثاً ليس لدى الان ملفات الساب


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed_d (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يبشمهندس....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med 3ed (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## aymanallam (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الملفات مرة أخرى بأسماء اللوحات​


----------



## amr awad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك مشكور اخى


----------



## kloge123 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks​


----------



## abulbaraa (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ أيمن علام وأرجوك ابعث ال fonts للخطوط العربية وشكرا


----------



## عطيةحسن (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر و هو ده المنتظر من المصريين يا عبقري


----------



## aymanallam (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## abulbaraa (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا على الـ fonts


----------



## galal980 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## القافله (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووو جد ا وربنا يبارك فيك وياريت تقولنا فين في مكه عشان نشوفه


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## abdullah1341 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الامييييييييييييير (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيراً جميعاً*​


----------



## adelemam (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراص جزيلاً لك


----------



## hero.89 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

هلأ اسماء اللوحات مو طالعة عندي هي المشكلة بالملف ولا من الاوتوكاد عندي؟


----------



## صلاح المهندس (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز واضم صوتي لجميع الاخوة المطالبين بالنوتة الحسابية


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/حسن كامل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

منحك الله الخير كله


----------



## aymanallam (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​ 




aymanallam قال:


> الملفات مرة أخرى بأسماء اللوحات​


----------



## aymanallam (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## حسام فائز (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## sallam1998 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## باسم جمعه (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## monan (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hero.89 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا...
*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ..لكن يأأخي الكريم الملفات لايمكن فتحها ...يرجى المعاينة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً​


----------



## aymanallam (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً​


----------



## aymanallam (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الانشائى على الميديا فاير​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?h3stww1voshyssm​ 
المعمارى على الميديا فاير​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dsd91h0qnn1g3tp​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ونفع الله بكم إن شاء الله


----------



## ارض القدس (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## م الجراني (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## hk_shahin (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## wael-b (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## تامر شهير (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً​


----------



## kemo149 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## max divell (1 نوفمبر 2011)

من دون النوته الحسابية

اقدر اقولك يا عزيزي

المخططات ما الها داعي ابدا

لانه انا مصمم ومهندس انشائي

ولا ارى ان هناك داعي للمخططات دون النوته الحسابية

وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## aymanallam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

max divell قال:


> من دون النوته الحسابية
> 
> اقدر اقولك يا عزيزي
> 
> ...


 
المخططات لها داعى للأسباب التالية
1- عند دراسة المخططات ستجد بأنها تحتوى على العديد من الافكار .
2- أن كان ليس لها داعى بالنسبة لك فدعها لم لها داعى عنده
3- ما أستطيع أرفاقه هى المخططات فقط
وشكرا لمرورك​


----------



## audi3m (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك فعلا مرجع جيد جدا للتصميم المعمارى و الانشائى


----------



## مهاعبد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسلموووووووووو*
*بالتوفيق يارب*


----------



## elfares (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## the pump (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي أيمن
بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## koko2lolo (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر بارك الله فيكم و لكن الرسومات المعمارية بها مشكلة*​


----------



## aymanallam (14 نوفمبر 2011)

:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحسني الثاني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدعاطف (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس على حسن المشاركه


----------



## مهندس رواوص (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي في الله


----------



## myy (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي في الله*


----------



## aymanallam (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​*


----------



## احمدفولي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## karamallah (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## محسن موسى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود ......بس انا عندى مشكله ان الملفات مش راضية تتفك


----------



## عامر الزين (28 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م-علي العريقي (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله نعم الخير


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## El_Gabalawy (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ولكن انا عندي استفسار وياريت الاقي اجابتة عندك او علي منتدانا الغالي :-

في تسليح الاعمدة والحوائط تم استخدام قطاعات مركبة "Composite Section" هل هناك تفصيلة خاصة او معينة توضح الرابط "Connection" بين الاعمدة والبلاطات \ الكمرات حتي نضمن انتقال الحمل من الاعضاء الانشائية الافقية الي الرأسية بشكل سليم وان القطاع شغال بالكفاءة المطلوبة ولو في احد من الزملاء ذوي الخبرة عندة فكرة عن الموضوع ياريت يزودنا بكيفية تصميم هذة القطاعات وتفاصيلها 

تقبلوا تحياتي واسف علي الإطالة


----------



## quest (6 فبراير 2012)

الكتابة عندي غير مفهومة ممكن الخطوط


----------



## zxzx_0007 (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر*


----------



## محمد على هندسه (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mousad1210 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر


----------



## egycivil100 (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
لك التحية


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (6 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## م.احمدرزق (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ........و جزاك خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

aymanallam قال:


> الملفات مرة أخرى بأسماء اللوحات​



مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير
يا ريت تراسل المشرفين علي الخاص لوضع اللوحات بارقامها و ما يتجدد من ملفات لأرفقاها بالمشاركة الأولي حتي لا يضيع جهدك في الرفع و تكرار اسئلة المشاركين


----------



## silverfox (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك
اخي الكريم هل يمكن ارفقاق فونط الاوتوكاد المستخدم في الرسومات ولك جزيل الشكر!


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود علام (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر


----------



## adhmdemo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي الرسومات وجزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## kimy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## civil mo7amed (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم تزوجت بكرا انجبت لك 33 عيل مع التوفيق


----------



## هانى حميده (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً​
​


----------



## Mr Perfect (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Sara Adel M (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## hawkar1 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌


----------



## civil mo7amed (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ....... ملفات المعماري حملتها ولكن لم تعمل مثل الإنشائي أرجو إعادة رفع الملف - المعماري - نفسه مرة أخري علي نسخة أخري من الأوتوكاد


----------



## موسي الكردي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moha gemy (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جمييييل


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_saliem (2 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم يا هندسه


----------



## aboyazeed (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيت الجنة اخي


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

المعمارى لم يفتح ايضا استخدم اتوكاد 2006 والانشائى شغاااال تمام


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد التجربة وجدت الاتى

لازم تنزل ملف الفونتات الموجود فى مشاركة سابقة وتنسخه فى ملف الفونتات فى برنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## خليل التنور (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## koko2lolo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## وعد عبد اللطيف (10 نوفمبر 2012)

رحم الله من عمل عملا ... فاتممه


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريمة* (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك ​


----------



## مسافر العرب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engman92 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزااااء


----------



## kimy (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك فعلا مرجع جيد جدا للتصميم المعمارى و الانشائى


----------



## سهيل البابلي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر على الموضوع وانشالله تعم الفائدة


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع مدهش ربنا يجازيك كل خير وادعيلنا نوصل للمستوى ده من التصميم


----------



## المظفر2 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## سالم الطياش (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mado atef (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر​
​


----------



## sfary2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## zero call (6 فبراير 2014)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## الصقرالجريء (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح مكة (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## khad4 (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائما


----------



## layth77 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فروسي (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الرائع


----------



## hamadaxp (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## quty (6 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## marale (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## MGAMAL816 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل​


----------



## حاتم جمال (6 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (6 فبراير 2014)

شكر لحضرتك وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## pastawisy (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.nazar (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ... الف شكر


----------



## eng_7amo0o1 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

*لماذا الاجبار على الرد*

لماذا الاجبار على الرد


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## أبو شهلا (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بارك الله بيكم


----------



## eng_mohamed678 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## يمامة (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud.nor (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## bakr.mohamed (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## shokh (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## WILIM (6 فبراير 2014)

مجهود مبارك


----------



## moreng (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف حمد (6 فبراير 2014)

مششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (6 فبراير 2014)

aymanallam قال:


> أرفق لكم اليوم برج مكون من 33 دور وسيتم تنفيذه
> أن شاء الله بمكه المكرمه
> لكى يستفيد من الجميع






بارك اللة فيك


----------



## MASTER GC (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bakr.mohamed (7 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## foush (7 فبراير 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bluraya (24 فبراير 2014)

الف الف شكر


----------



## انس عبدالله (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng_rike (1 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## hammar51 (1 مارس 2014)

thank you very much brother


----------



## hammar51 (1 مارس 2014)

thank you very much brother


----------



## aymanallam (18 مارس 2014)

مشكورين جميعاً​


----------



## shoshobeko (18 مارس 2014)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## وائل الظبير (23 مايو 2014)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## sayed ghazy (26 مايو 2014)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## saidgc (27 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## melsawaf (28 مايو 2014)

المكتب اسمه ايه اللي صمم البرج دا؟؟


----------



## eng.walee (28 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## essam saleh (30 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم 
لو سمحت ممكن اعادة رفع الرسومات المعمارية مرقمة ومجدولة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شمس سلام (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*يااااه 33 دا احنا بنين 4 ادوار ومحتاسين فيهم 
شكرااااااااا
*


----------



## علي ابو حجر (15 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (23 ديسمبر 2015)

مشاء الله مشروع كبير بس ازاى ها نناقش مشروع مخططات فقط من غير ايتابس ولا سيف


----------



## Ahmed.Abdu (24 ديسمبر 2015)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## دينا امام (28 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (30 ديسمبر 2015)

رائع جدا ياهندسة
كمل جميلك ونزل النوتة الحسابية ومقايسة المشروع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عدي عسل (2 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ف الامين (3 يناير 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## king stone (27 يونيو 2016)

*الف شكر وربنا يجازيك خير*


----------



## engali567 (3 يوليو 2016)

هل من الممكن الاستغناء عن القطاعات الستيل والاعتماد فقط علي القطاع الخرساني مع زيادة نسبه التسليح


----------

